# Jesus lived over 2,000 years ago. How do we know he had blonde hair and blue eyes?



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Was at the park the other day and my friend said some guy looked like Jesus Christ. He had long blonde hair and blue eyes. I asked her how does she know what features Jesus had. He lived over 2000 years ago! She did not have an answer. The ancient Greek historian Herodotus wrote that the people who lived during that time and in that part of the world were dark people. How do we know Jesus had long blonde hair and blue eyes? Just wondering. 
1--He didn't
2--He did
3--We don't know for sure.
4--Ancient Jews were dark according to Herodotus
5--He shone like the Sun, blond, eyes like the Sky


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

because of all the DNA evidence...  Uh-duUUUuh -


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

we dont know what he looked like? does it really matter?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

We don't know what he looked like. I don't think I've ever seen jesus shown as blonde though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> because of all the DNA evidence...  Uh-duUUUuh -


Hush, science and religion don't mix.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> we dont know what he looked like? does it really matter?


Well yes.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

why?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Because.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I am just wondering if God looked Arab would people still worship him.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

NAH


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought he was dark complected with dark hair!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

im pretty sure he looked Jewish. i hardly doubt his looks are going to matter. i havent seen him and yet i worship him.  if  i were to see him the thing foremost in my mind is probably not about what he looks like.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> im pretty sure he looked Jewish. i hardly doubt his looks are going to matter. i havent seen him and yet i worship him.  if  i were to see him the thing foremost in my mind is probably not about what he looks like.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Well maybe


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

i like arch angels pic of him standing outside the tomb. use that as a reference and you should be fine


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

TOP TEN SIGNS YOU'RE A CHRISTIAN​ 10- You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of your god.

                 9- You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from lesser life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt

                 8- You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Trinity god

                 7- Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" -- including women, children, and trees!

                 6- You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky.

                 5- You are willing to spend your life looking for little loop-holes in the scientifically established age of the Earth (4.55 billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by pre-historic tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that the Earth is a couple of generations old.

                 4- You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects -- will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet you consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving".

                 3- While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to prove Christianity.

                 2- You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.

                 1- You actually know a lot less than many Atheists and Agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history -- but still call yourself a Christian
​


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh wait now I know....
He's not real!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

interesting post. maniclion. yet i hardly think its a fair representation of christianity as a whole.  it may be what the most vocal appear to protray on this site....but, to each his own i guess


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> im pretty sure he looked Jewish. i hardly doubt his looks are going to matter. i havent seen him and yet i worship him.  if  i were to see him the thing foremost in my mind is probably not about what he looks like.


Good answer. But another question, what did Jews really look like back then?
Aren't the ancient Jews really dark skinned?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

to each their own!!! GODspeed!!!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

_I thought Jesus was mexican. _


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Hej maybe this is Him?!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe in God but I have no faith in organized religion.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

its my understanding they were light skinned compared to their nomadic cousins.  ill do some research, see if i cant dig anything up. and by light skinned i mean that in a relative term.  they were not white like caucasians by any means. i would think more of an olive skinned complextion. and i think few if any had blonde hair and blue eyes


----------



## vanity (Aug 24, 2005)

According to forensic anthropologists this is what Jesus may have looked like.

More credible than the blonde, blue-eyed northern European looking Jesus.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I believe in God but I have no faith in organized religion.


I can understand that!!! I believe the heart is the "1" true church or religion, does that make sense?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> to each their own!!! GODspeed!!!


So by not responding to his post you showed your respect.
Now once and for all why do you think this man(or whatever) is real?!
and don't give me that "feeling" crap or the bible says, real shit now, come on
if you can't defend your believes then maybe it should not be you believe


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

In true Lenny Bruce fashion


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> So by not responding to his post you showed your respect.
> Now once and for all why do you think this man(or whatever) is real?!
> and don't give me that "feeling" crap or the bible says, real shit now, come on
> if you can't defend your believes then maybe it should not be you believe


why are feelings not acceptable in your eyes as an arguement? what are you spock?  everyone of us use our feelings everyday to make our judgements on how we are going to act or what we are going to accept.  truth is feelings are accepted in a court of law as long as they are presentedin the first person.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> According to forensic anthropologists this is what Jesus may have looked like.
> 
> More credible than the blonde, blue-eyed northern European looking Jesus.


Science again.....  

He looks alot like the people we are at war now with........if that's  what he looks like.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Oh wait now I know....
> He's not real!!!!!!!!!


 Jesus was a real person, with out a doubt. If he was the son of God is what people agrue about.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

What is it they say in the military...there is a God in every foxhole..

What is the definition of Godspeed anyway?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

I just want to say Min0 lee............ cheap shot on the Jesus thread.
everybody knows that haters and lovers will curse the fuck out of each other.
look at all the threads that are about religion, eight pages at a minimum. quick to defend your only grip on life, sad shit.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe he was blonde haired and blue eyed since he was special, before him there was no such thing as blonde hair or blue eyes since man was made from brown dirt.  He did have a child with blonde hair and blue eyes the off spring of whom continued the lineage so that all blonde hair blue eyed persons today are direct descendants of Jesus Christ.  oOOOOOOhhhhhh spoooookay especially since I have Blonde hair and greenish blue eyes.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

I took you off the ignore list just to see what you had to say...it's the same old stupid shit. What a shame.
Back to the ignore list I say.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Why do you choose not to believe? How can you choose not to believe? I was not showing respect, I was merely choosing NOT to respond!!! I feel to each their own, I do not force my beliefs on anyone, nor do I expect to have a non-believer berate me when they have NO idea what I believe, or how I feel. I believe because I "CHOOSE" to believe. Most people say they don't believe, and yet if Christ himself came to you and proved himself, you would believe, only because you where shown!!! Christ said, "You believe because you have seen, yet Blessed are those who believe who have NOT seen"!!! I believe because I beleive, my heart hurts when people deny Him and His sacrafice he made for people like you and I!!! Didn't mean to ramble, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Jesus was a real person, with out a doubt. If he was the son of God is what people agrue about.


OHHHHHHHH he's just the SON OF GOD. 
no that is an argument, ain't no god either.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

You do fit the description Manic.......


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why do you choose not to believe? How can you choose not to believe? I was not showing respect, I was merely choosing NOT to respond!!! I feel to each their own, I do not force my beliefs on anyone, nor do I expect to have a non-believer berate me when they have NO idea what I believe, or how I feel. I believe because I "CHOOSE" to believe. Most people say they don't believe, and yet if Christ himself came to you and proved himself, you would believe, only because you where shown!!! Christ said, "You believe because you have seen, yet Blessed are those who believe who have NOT seen"!!! I believe because I beleive, my heart hurts when people deny Him and His sacrafice he made for people like you and I!!! Didn't mean to ramble, just my 2 cents!!!


  That wasn't ramble AA


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

What I find so funny is all the people that don't believe are so threatened by it that they find the need to respond to Christian related threads


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That wasn't ramble AA


Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why do you choose not to believe? How can you choose not to believe? I was not showing respect, I was merely choosing NOT to respond!!! I feel to each their own, I do not force my beliefs on anyone, nor do I expect to have a non-believer berate me when they have NO idea what I believe, or how I feel. I believe because I "CHOOSE" to believe. Most people say they don't believe, and yet if Christ himself came to you and proved himself, you would believe, only because you where shown!!! Christ said, "You believe because you have seen, yet Blessed are those who believe who have NOT seen"!!! I believe because I beleive, my heart hurts when people deny Him and His sacrafice he made for people like you and I!!! Didn't mean to ramble, just my 2 cents!!!


So you are even better when you believe the story while not even seen any of that shit for real?
You know the Matrix is also real? I mean i've EVEN SEEN IT, so.   
FEELING SUCKS ASS AND WHY WOULD YOU EVEN BELIEVE ANY OF THAT SHIT?
ARE YA'LL SCARED OR SOMETHING? IF YOU DON'T SUPPORT HIM?
IF HE'S REAL LET HIM HOLD A PRESS CONFERENCE AND RE-WRITE THE BIBLE SO PEOPLE LIKE GWB CAN'T "FILL IN THE HOLES".

NEO, NEO, NEO, NEO.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> What I find so funny is all the people that don't believe are so threatened by it that they find the need to respond to Christian related threads


On cue.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmmm..where's Foreman


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> What I find so funny is all the people that don't believe are so threatened by it that they find the need to respond to Christian related threads


   Excellently put!!! Congratulations by the way on your engagement!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Let me be more to the point in that... so many people that do not believe in a God are so insecure in their own beliefs that they have a need to go to threads of people that do believe to try and tell them that there is no God. A tad more clear?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Tsk Tsk Mino, you know your threads always bring a smile to my face.

Even as obvious as they are... there is some fun involved, no?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellently put!!! Congratulations by the way on your engagement!!!



Thanks Arch, its been great... Jenny is an amazing lady


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

This question among others I have has been with me since I was a kid.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Stupit Mofo's Count The Post By These Bible-pushers And The Non-smoking People And There Might Be A Slight Diff. No?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Mino - The way Jesus looks?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> So you are even better when you believe the story while not even seen any of that shit for real?
> You know the Matrix is also real? I mean i've EVEN SEEN IT, so.
> FEELING SUCKS ASS AND WHY WOULD YOU EVEN BELIEVE ANY OF THAT SHIT?
> ARE YA'LL SCARED OR SOMETHING? IF YOU DON'T SUPPORT HIM?
> ...


I'm sorry, I thought I was in a intelligent conversation....   guess not!!! Sounds to me like YOU are the one who is scared, Psalms 27:1, I have no fear, especially from people like you!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This question among others I have has been with me since I was a kid.


I have the answer......



















Jenny is not a lady she's a he


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Unit - No?

My question is... if you are so strong in your athiesm and hold religion with such disdain, why do you waste your precious time trying to convince people that you hold below yourself to believe your beliefs?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I thought I was in a intelligent conversation....   guess not!!! Sounds to me like YOU are the one who is scared, Psalms 27:1, I have no fear, especially from people like you!!!


YEAH JUST TROW THE FUCKING BOOK AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT MIGHT WORK, IT WORKED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!

PSALM PSALSFKMSDLKF FUCK YOUR FUCKING PSALM AND COME UP WITH SOMEFUCKING ARGUMENTS OR SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PRAY, BITCH


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

For those who keep asking why would you believe. Lets just say there is no God (for the sake of this arguement) and you live your life as a christian or whatever religion, you live a happy meaningful life helping people and die, what have you lost out on being a christian? Now lets say God is real, and you live your life as a non believer...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Mino - The way Jesus looks?


Yes, then I read or saw (can't remember) on how he looked and alot of people freaked out at work.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> For those who keep asking why would you believe. Lets just say there is no God (for the sake of this arguement) and you live your life as a christian or whatever religion, you live a happy meaningful life helping people and die, what have you lost out on being a christian? Now lets say God is real, and you live your life as a non believer...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I have the answer......
> 
> 
> Jenny is not a lady she's a he


I still haven't put you on Iggy yet, why must you mess with her...give it up dude.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YEAH JUST TROW THE FUCKING BOOK AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT MIGHT WORK, IT WORKED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PSALM PSALSFKMSDLKF FUCK YOUR FUCKING PSALM AND COME UP WITH SOMEFUCKING ARGUMENTS OR SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PRAY, BITCH


I would NEVER in a million years waste my Bible by throwing it at a work of art such as yourself!!! GODspeed!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Unit - No?
> 
> My question is... if you are so strong in your athiesm and hold religion with such disdain, why do you waste your precious time trying to convince people that you hold below yourself to believe your beliefs?


That's just the fucking thing, I don't' believe any of this shit, if you need shit like this to be a better person then you shoot put a gun to your head right now because.....God and his "son" are not real and you should just stop denying it.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I have the answer......
> 
> Jenny is not a lady she's a he



Its been a while since anybody has dug your mother up and fucked her old stinky rotten corpse.

Do we need to get into this Unit?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Just for you Unit!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm actually an athiest... but thanks for asking.

But I like to dabble in philosophy. Now I understand you're no Benedict Spinoza, but give it a rest already until you've found out answers and developed your ability to logically argue something.


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2005)

I would say Jesus was dark skinned like the people found now in Jeruslem. Probably had brown hair.

 One a side note.
 Did you know that Adam and Eve in arabic translate to dark and black?  I would also say our assumption that Adam and Eve were white is false.  Scientifically blacks can create lighter skinnned people, whites can't.  If Adam and Eve were white and the first humans, then how do we have dark skinned people?  Not possible.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> That's just the fucking thing, I don't' believe any of this shit, if you need shit like this to be a better person then you shoot put a gun to your head right now because.....God and his "son" are not real and you should just stop denying it.


Ohhhhhhhh, I get it now, you don't believe!!!
 And to think he prayed for people like you!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> That's just the fucking thing, I don't' believe any of this shit, if you need shit like this to be a better person then you shoot put a gun to your head right now because....


 You mean a better person like you? Stop throwing a tantrum.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> For those who keep asking why would you believe. Lets just say there is no God (for the sake of this arguement) and you live your life as a christian or whatever religion, you live a happy meaningful life helping people and die, what have you lost out on being a christian? Now lets say God is real, and you live your life as a non believer...


OH NOW GOD ISN'T REAL?!!! FUCKING HELL, YOU PEOPLE SUCK AT GIVING A REASON!!!!DAMN

WHAT DO i LOSE BY BEING A CRISTIAN?, MY INTEGRITY, BILLIONS KILLED BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID RELIGION AND ANY ONE THAT'S FREELY JOINS PEOPLE LIKE THAT ARE MOTHERFUCKING STUPID, AND REALLY NEED TO PRAY BECAUSE "IF GOD WAS REAL" THEN HE WOULD COME THE FUCK DOWN AND KICK THE SHIT OUT OF ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKING BIBLE-PUSHERS.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> I would say Jesus was dark skinned like the people found now in Jeruslem. Probably had brown hair.
> 
> One a side note.
> Did you know that Adam and Eve in arabic translate to dark and black?  I would also say our assumption that Adam and Eve were white is false.  Scientifically blacks can create lighter skinnned people, whites can't.  If Adam and Eve were white and the first humans, then how do we have dark skinned people?  Not possible.


I agree, however do you remember the Tower of Babel, built by King Nebuchanezzer(sp) GOD caused the people who where the same, to speak different languages, could possibly have created new races too, just a thought!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> I would say Jesus was dark skinned like the people found now in Jeruslem. Probably had brown hair.
> 
> One a side note.
> Did you know that Adam and Eve in arabic translate to dark and black?  I would also say our assumption that Adam and Eve were white is false.  Scientifically blacks can create lighter skinnned people, whites can't.  If Adam and Eve were white and the first humans, then how do we have dark skinned people?  Not possible.



Very correct. The Anglo-American view of somebody from that time frame and of that race being a caucasian is naive.

As would be a view of Adam and Eve being that as well... considering their location. It definitely would not be suitable for a fair skinned person. Though there are some that might be able to argue about that based on the whole "waters in the sky" statement in the Bible, but from a scientific viewpoint, if there were such as those they were not fair skinned.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> I would say Jesus was dark skinned like the people found now in Jeruslem. Probably had brown hair.
> 
> One a side note.
> Did you know that Adam and Eve in arabic translate to dark and black?  I would also say our assumption that Adam and Eve were white is false.  Scientifically blacks can create lighter skinnned people, whites can't.  If Adam and Eve were white and the first humans, then how do we have dark skinned people?  Not possible.


Very interesting, I gotta look into this.

Hey Arch, I am sorry if I got you into this.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> OH NOW GOD ISN'T REAL?!!! FUCKING HELL, YOU PEOPLE SUCK AT GIVING A REASON!!!!DAMN
> 
> WHAT DO i LOSE BY BEING A CRISTIAN?, MY INTEGRITY, BILLIONS KILLED BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID RELIGION AND ANY ONE THAT'S FREELY JOINS PEOPLE LIKE THAT ARE MOTHERFUCKING STUPID, AND REALLY NEED TO PRAY BECAUSE "IF GOD WAS REAL" THEN HE WOULD COME THE FUCK DOWN AND KICK THE SHIT OUT OF ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKING BIBLE-PUSHERS.


Whoooo, more intelligent ramblings!!! Please, enlighten us some more!!! I beleive he said "For the sake of argument"!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Very correct. The Anglo-American view of somebody from that time frame and of that race being a caucasian is naive.
> 
> As would be a view of Adam and Eve being that as well... considering their location. It definitely would not be suitable for a fair skinned person. Though there are some that might be able to argue about that based on the whole "waters in the sky" statement in the Bible, but from a scientific viewpoint, if there were such as those they were not fair skinned.


Eggs is purty smart


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> OH NOW GOD ISN'T REAL?!!! FUCKING HELL, YOU PEOPLE SUCK AT GIVING A REASON!!!!DAMN
> 
> WHAT DO i LOSE BY BEING A CRISTIAN?, MY INTEGRITY, BILLIONS KILLED BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID RELIGION AND ANY ONE THAT'S FREELY JOINS PEOPLE LIKE THAT ARE MOTHERFUCKING STUPID, AND REALLY NEED TO PRAY BECAUSE "IF GOD WAS REAL" THEN HE WOULD COME THE FUCK DOWN AND KICK THE SHIT OUT OF ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKING BIBLE-PUSHERS.


 I didn't say be a christian, I said any relgion. I'm not christian. I believe in God.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> OH NOW GOD ISN'T REAL?!!! FUCKING HELL, YOU PEOPLE SUCK AT GIVING A REASON!!!!DAMN
> 
> WHAT DO i LOSE BY BEING A CRISTIAN?, MY INTEGRITY, BILLIONS KILLED BECAUSE OF THIS STUPID RELIGION AND ANY ONE THAT'S FREELY JOINS PEOPLE LIKE THAT ARE MOTHERFUCKING STUPID, AND REALLY NEED TO PRAY BECAUSE "IF GOD WAS REAL" THEN HE WOULD COME THE FUCK DOWN AND KICK THE SHIT OUT OF ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKING BIBLE-PUSHERS.



Cool down a bit Unit, what do you really have to gain by convincing people that there is no God? There is no reward for it really to tell you the truth, just expended time on your part.

As far as a modern day Christian taking responsibility for something that has happened in the past, I would say that would be a terrible idea. Should I take responsibility because somebody in the US had slaves before my time that was white? Or for whatever else? Nah, we can only take responsibility for our own actions.

Some people do take pushing Christianity a bit too far, and there are some on the forum that rub it in others faces a bit too often, but dont let that affect you... thats their business, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Very interesting, I gotta look into this.
> 
> Hey Arch, I am sorry if I got you into this.


  no aplogy needed, I enjoy when "some" people can have a clever conversation!!! Besides, I enjoy talking about the Bible!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whoooo, more intelligent ramblings!!! Please, enlighten us some more!!! I beleive he said "For the sake of argument"!!!


Just ignore him, in time of need he will call the lord.

*What did I just say.*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You mean a better person like you? Stop throwing a tantrum.


I WAS NOT FUCKING TALKING TO YOU BITCH!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Eggs is purty smart


 Nah...he probably just googled it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Some people do take pushing Christianity a bit too far, and there are some on the forum that rub it in others faces a bit too often, but dont let that affect you... thats their business, right?


If I have offended anyone, I aplogize, I am NOT trying to force anything on anyone, I just express my beliefs!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Perhaps you should give Buddhism a try Unit 

Anyways Mino, why a concern? What does race really have to do with anything?

It has been twisted to encourage a certain mind set among some Christians I think, but thats not a healthy thing.

Oh, and I'm not purty smart, I'm just purty.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Nah...he probably just googled it.


  I guess I gave him too much credit.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I WAS NOT FUCKING TALKING TO YOU BITCH!


  Even MORE intelligent ramblings!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I WAS NOT FUCKING TALKING TO YOU BITCH!


 Oh man. Go cry and hit your pillow, it will help.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I didn't say be a christian, I said any relgion. I'm not christian. I believe in God.







> Originally Posted by ihateschoolmt
> For those who keep asking why would you believe. Lets just say there is no God (for the sake of this arguement) and you live your life as a christian or whatever religion, you live a happy meaningful life helping people and die, what have you lost out on being a christian? Now lets say God is real, and you live your life as a non believer...




READ MOFO!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah, you haven't offended me Arch.

It just seems that some people make threads knowing full well that there will be a huge argument that follows... and do it anyways. I'm not even addressing this thread, unless of course Mino was in fact trying to cause an argument, but I dont think we should jump to that conclusion.

Anybody care for a Bacardi cooler?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> READ MOFO!!!!!!!


"christian or whatever religion" Read MOFO!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I guess I gave him too much credit.



I only google BB related info to make it seem like I work out. I never google philosophy


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should give Buddhism a try Unit
> 
> Anyways Mino, why a concern? What does race really have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


The talk I had with my friend and at work where its just as bad as here you had one guy say he was white another say he was black and your haters like unit.....damn it's funny how some things are the same.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Unit, he was saying that for the sake of an argument, besides, hes a kid, why the anger and cussing him out? Does that really help matters?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The talk I had with my friend and at work where its just as bad as here you had one guy say he was white another say he was black and your haters like unit.....damn it's funny how some things are the same.


I beleive he was olive complected!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Cool down a bit Unit, what do you really have to gain by convincing people that there is no God? There is no reward for it really to tell you the truth, just expended time on your part.
> 
> As far as a modern day Christian taking responsibility for something that has happened in the past, I would say that would be a terrible idea. Should I take responsibility because somebody in the US had slaves before my time that was white? Or for whatever else? Nah, we can only take responsibility for our own actions.
> 
> Some people do take pushing Christianity a bit too far, and there are some on the forum that rub it in others faces a bit too often, but dont let that affect you... thats their business, right?



A LITTLE TO SERIOUS?!!! THESE MOFO'S CAME TO MY, YES MY FUCKING DOOR AND RANG MY FUCKING DOOR BELL AND TALK TO FUCKING ME.......AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SAY WELL THANK YOU YOU STUPID ASSHOLE THAT YOU TRY TO SELL YOUR STUPID FUCKING THEORIES TO ME ON THIS SHIT THAT'S REALLY WAT I NEED, BY THE END OF THE NIGHT THESE BITCHES WERE SORRY THAT THEY RANG MY DOOR BELL, I KICKED THE SHIT OUT OF THEM AND THEY WONT TRY THAT SHIT AGAIN.  
WHO THE FUCK OPENS THE DOOR AND SAYS OH WELL NOW I BELIEVE, NOW I SEE THE WORLD FOR WHAT IT REALLY IS THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> "christian or whatever religion" Read MOFO!


ARE YOU FUCKING RETARTED MOFO?!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> A LITTLE TO SERIOUS?!!! THESE MOFO'S CAME TO MY, YES MY FUCKING DOOR AND RANG MY FUCKING DOOR BELL AND TALK TO FUCKING ME.......AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SAY WELL THANK YOU YOU STUPID ASSHOLE THAT YOU TRY TO SELL YOUR STUPID FUCKING THEORIES TO ME ON THIS SHIT THAT'S REALLY WAT I NEED, BY THE END OF THE NIGHT THESE BITCHES WERE SORRY THAT THEY RANG MY DOOR BELL, I KICKED THE SHIT OUT OF THEM AND THEY WONT TRY THAT SHIT AGAIN.
> WHO THE FUCK OPENS THE DOOR AND SAYS OH WELL NOW I BELIEVE, NOW I SEE THE WORLD FOR WHAT IT REALLY IS THANK YOU!!!!!!


It's called following their beliefs, Jesus said "Do as I do, go and Witness" so They are just following their heart!!! You fault them for that, thats a shame!!!
On a side not, I would realy enjoy knocking on your door, would really be enjoyable to watch you "Attempt" to kick the crap outta me!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> ARE YOU FUCKING RETARTED MOFO?!!!!!!


For those who keep asking why would you believe. Lets just say there is no God (for the sake of this arguement) and you live your life as a christian or whatever religion, you live a happy meaningful life helping people and die, what have you lost out on being a christian? Now lets say God is real, and you live your life as a non believer...



 It was right there, I'm not pushing christianity on you.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> A LITTLE TO SERIOUS?!!! THESE MOFO'S CAME TO MY, YES MY FUCKING DOOR AND RANG MY FUCKING DOOR BELL AND TALK TO FUCKING ME.......AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SAY WELL THANK YOU YOU STUPID ASSHOLE THAT YOU TRY TO SELL YOUR STUPID FUCKING THEORIES TO ME ON THIS SHIT THAT'S REALLY WAT I NEED, BY THE END OF THE NIGHT THESE BITCHES WERE SORRY THAT THEY RANG MY DOOR BELL, I KICKED THE SHIT OUT OF THEM AND THEY WONT TRY THAT SHIT AGAIN.
> WHO THE FUCK OPENS THE DOOR AND SAYS OH WELL NOW I BELIEVE, NOW I SEE THE WORLD FOR WHAT IT REALLY IS THANK YOU!!!!!!



Are we supposed to congratulate you for beating on a couple of bible thumpers... or be impressed by that?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Unit, he was saying that for the sake of an argument, besides, hes a kid, why the anger and cussing him out? Does that really help matters?


HE'S A KID SAYING GROWN UP SHIT, MAYBE THEY SHOULD PUT "PEOPLE THAT CAN THINK FOR THEMSELVES" ON THIS BUT THEN THE THREAD WOULD BE PRETTY EMPTY.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Nah, you haven't offended me Arch.
> 
> It just seems that some people make threads knowing full well that there will be a huge argument that follows... and do it anyways. I'm not even addressing this thread, unless of course Mino was in fact trying to cause an argument, but I dont think we should jump to that conclusion.
> 
> Anybody care for a Bacardi cooler?


Trust me Eggs, I could start a thread much worse than this but I choose not to. So far only see one "negative poster" the rest of the posts were actually pretty decent even yours.
I don't bash good people, I do make fun and horse around but you never see me curse anyone out.
By the way I am a Diest, raised a Catholic.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Are we supposed to congratulate you for beating on a couple of bible thumpers... or be impressed by that?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HE'S A KID SAYING GROWN UP SHIT, MAYBE THEY SHOULD PUT "PEOPLE THAT CAN THINK FOR THEMSELVES" ON THIS BUT THEN THE THREAD WOULD BE PRETTY EMPTY.


But then I wouldn't be having this "Intelligent" conversation with you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Unit.................


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's called following their beliefs, Jesus said "Do as I do, go and Witness" so They are just following their heart!!! You fault them for that, thats a shame!!!
> On a side not, I would realy enjoy knocking on your door, would really be enjoyable to watch you "Attempt" to kick the crap outta me!!!


MAN YOU DON'T WANT TO FUCK WITH ME ON THIS, THE LAST ONE I FOLLOWED TO HIS  HOUSE AND EVERY MORNING AT 4 A.M I WALK MY "WITNESS EATING DOGS" AND I KICK THE SHIT OUT OF HIS DOOR AND WAKE UP THE WHOLE FAMILY EVEN THE OLD GRANNY BITCH, JUST TO LET HIM KNOW WHAT I THINK HE SHOULD BELIEVE


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah, thats right, I do seem to remember that from before Mino.

To get down to it, Science or otherwise, I dont think anybody is going to be proving anything to you anytime soon. We can all make theories about what color of skin was specific to that time and region, but who knows. Maybe Joseph was a visiting German guy who got lost while looking for a beer garden?  Ahh, just playing... but seriously though, I think too much stock is put in the way that Jesus might have looked.

While I dont believe that Jesus is a God (as stated, I'm athiest), I do believe that there was somebody who fit that description that was an amazing sociologist and expounded many useful theories that have had a positive impact on the world.

I also believe that Mohammed was something of the same to the people of his time... he had the right thing to bring them together and grow his nation. On the down side, I'm not sure exactly how well the two mix. I guess time will tell.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

It makes no difference if Jesus is white, black, arab, etc.  What matters is what He is.  The blonde hair & blue eyes we recognize today are nothing more than a representation of Him... an artist's interpretation that has been passed down through the centuries.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> MAN YOU DON'T WANT TO FUCK WITH ME ON THIS, THE LAST ONE I FOLLOWED TO HIS  HOUSE AND EVERY MORNING AT 4 A.M I WALK MY "WITNESS EATING DOGS" AND I KICK THE SHIT OUT OF HIS DOOR AND WAKE UP THE WHOLE FAMILY EVEN THE OLD GRANNY BITCH, JUST TO LET HIM KNOW WHAT I THINK HE SHOULD BELIEVE


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HE'S A KID SAYING GROWN UP SHIT, MAYBE THEY SHOULD PUT "PEOPLE THAT CAN THINK FOR THEMSELVES" ON THIS BUT THEN THE THREAD WOULD BE PRETTY EMPTY.


 I might be a kid, but I act more mature than you. Don't tell me I don't think for myself, I figured out what I believe with out influence. It is not based on what anyone else thinks.Can you say the same?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> It makes no difference if Jesus is white, black, arab, etc.  What matters is what He is.  The blonde hair & blue eyes we recognize today are nothing more than a representation of Him... an artist's interpretation that has been passed down through the centuries.


   Hows it goin Brother Busy?


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Busy?


good Angel.. how bout you?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HE'S A KID SAYING GROWN UP SHIT, MAYBE THEY SHOULD PUT "PEOPLE THAT CAN THINK FOR THEMSELVES" ON THIS BUT THEN THE THREAD WOULD BE PRETTY EMPTY.



Actually Unit, you haven't approached this rationally at all, or with the mind to intellectually argue a philosophical (or even religious) point... you've pretty much just resorted to shouting and violence in the whole thing. Something that is very detrimental to intelligent conversation.

So perhaps the thread would be empty. But on the other hand, I'm not exactly sure if I'd be seeing you in here.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> It makes no difference if Jesus is white, black, arab, etc. What matters is what He is. The blonde hair & blue eyes we recognize today are nothing more than a representation of Him... an artist's interpretation that has been passed down through the centuries.


 Lol, little bit late, we moved on to different topics.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> What I find so funny is all the people that don't believe are so threatened by it that they find the need to respond to Christian related threads





			
				Eggs said:
			
		

> Let me be more to the point in that... so many people that do not believe in a God are so insecure in their own beliefs that they have a need to go to threads of people that do believe to try and tell them that there is no God. A tad more clear?



_No, it is not insecurity in being an atheist. It is only the fact, that we live, work and talk with people that think some guy is the son of an entitiy that lives in the clouds. That has no base on reality and no proof for anything. 

I mean, you can call a desperate cry, these threads, but is only with the intention to bring some rationality to our friends.

Wake up people, damn it._


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> good Angel.. how bout you?


Excellent my Friend, glad to hear all is well with you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Actually Unit, you haven't approached this rationally at all, or with the mind to intellectually argue a philosophical (or even religious) point... you've pretty much just resorted to shouting and violence in the whole thing. Something that is very detrimental to intelligent conversation.
> 
> So perhaps the thread would be empty. But on the other hand, I'm not exactly sure if I'd be seeing you in here.


Excellent point!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> For those who keep asking why would you believe. Lets just say there is no God (for the sake of this arguement) and you live your life as a christian or whatever religion, you live a happy meaningful life helping people and die, what have you lost out on being a christian? Now lets say God is real, and you live your life as a non believer...
> 
> 
> 
> It was right there, I'm not pushing christianity on you.


WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT MATTER IF IT'S *christian or whatever religion*?!!!!! YOU ARE PUSHING SHIT ON MOTHERFUCKERS BITCH, AND THAT'S A NO NO         SHAME ON YOU!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> But then I wouldn't be having this "Intelligent" conversation with you!!!


YOUR RIGHT, YOU WOULD NOT BE HERE THEN NO.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Brother Busy, maybe your Sox and my Cardinals, will meet in the World Series, that would be cool!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Unit.................


HEY ARSANGEL IT SHOULD BE THE LAST ONE YEAH  
THE VERY LAST ONE.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Busy, maybe your Sox and my Cardinals, will meet in the World Series, that would be cool!!!


not if my Sox don't start winning again 

they won tonight though


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, it is not insecurity in being an atheist. It is only the fact, that we live, work and talk with people that think some guy is the son of an entitiy that lives in the clouds. That has no base on reality and no proof for anything.
> 
> I mean, you can call a desperate cry, these threads, but is only with the intention to bring some rationality to our friends.
> 
> Wake up people, damn it._


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, it is not insecurity in being an atheist. It is only the fact, that we live, work and talk with people that think some guy is the son of an entitiy that lives in the clouds. That has no base on reality and no proof for anything.
> 
> I mean, you can call a desperate cry, these threads, but is only with the intention to bring some rationality to our friends.
> 
> Wake up people, damn it._



As I've stated before... what do you gain by convincing someone that he isn't Christian? And what does he gain by giving in to your proposed theories on life?

You and I might know that when you die, you're going to rot away... as your life trickles out of your body you'll realize that its over, and that there is no eternity, not where you are concerned. And you'll realize that it sucks, that its not fair, that your whole life you just assumed you would have forever and that somehow eternity would be just like it is for you now. But its not. Death is ever looming on our horizon, perhaps old age, perhaps a lucky gun shot, or drunk driver... soon your life will be over. Do you think this realization is so much better than thinking that there is a God and hoping for some sort of future?

What pill would you take Vieope? I obviously have taken this pill... but its not for me to tell people which they should take. Nor is it for you. If you dont like what somebody is saying, then debate it with them. Don't freak out though, provide a logical argument. After all, thats what our pill was all about, wasn't it Neo?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YOUR RIGHT, YOU WOULD NOT BE HERE THEN NO.


    More "Intelligence" from the one and only unit!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HEY ARSANGEL IT SHOULD BE THE LAST ONE YEAH
> THE VERY LAST ONE.


not by your hands though!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> not if my Sox don't start winning again
> 
> they won tonight though


   They have the second best record in the league my Friend, keep your head up!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I might be a kid, but I act more mature than you. Don't tell me I don't think for myself, I figured out what I believe with out influence. It is not based on what anyone else thinks.Can you say the same?


i BET YOUR FATHER AND MOTHER BELIEVE......


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT MATTER IF IT'S *christian or whatever religion*?!!!!! YOU ARE PUSHING SHIT ON MOTHERFUCKERS BITCH, AND THAT'S A NO NO         SHAME ON YOU!!!!!



For example, much as you are currently pushing your opinions on everybody here? Life is full of pushing and getting opinions pushed on you. Mature people take it in stride and don't get all worked up over it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> As I've stated before... what do you gain by convincing someone that he isn't Christian? And what does he gain by giving in to your proposed theories on life?
> 
> You and I might know that when you die, you're going to rot away... as your life trickles out of your body you'll realize that its over, and that there is no eternity, not where you are concerned. And you'll realize that it sucks, that its not fair, that your whole life you just assumed you would have forever and that somehow eternity would be just like it is for you now. But its not. Death is ever looming on our horizon, perhaps old age, perhaps a lucky gun shot, or drunk driver... soon your life will be over. Do you think this realization is so much better than thinking that there is a God and hoping for some sort of future?
> 
> What pill would you take Vieope? I obviously have taken this pill... but its not for me to tell people which they should take. Nor is it for you. If you dont like what somebody is saying, then debate it with them. Don't freak out though, provide a logical argument. After all, thats what our pill was all about, wasn't it Neo?


Did you Google that answer?


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> They have the second best record in the league my Friend, keep your head up!!!


:bounce:


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> i BET YOUR FATHER AND MOTHER BELIEVE......


Now THATS real mature, bringing in someones family!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

I Love Jesus, and I'm sick of you fu-ks making fun of him or people who believe in him.........


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> For example, much as you are currently pushing your opinions on everybody here? Life is full of pushing and getting opinions pushed on you. Mature people take it in stride and don't get all worked up over it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> :bounce:


   Thats better!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did you Google that answer?



Is that in response to my previous Googling denial?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> not by your hands though!!!


I AIN'T TOUCHING SHIT        
A GIRL THAT ONLY TAKES IT IN THE ASS?!!! NO FUCKING WAY.
NASTY SKANK SHIT


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Is that in response to my previous Googling denial?


  j/k!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I Love Jesus, and I'm sick of you fu-ks making fun of him or people who believe in him.........





Ahhh, always the instigator Foreman...


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> As I've stated before... what do you gain by convincing someone that he isn't Christian? And what does he gain by giving in to your proposed theories on life?


_I gain someone rational enough by my side. Isn´t that what education is for? _ 



			
				Eggs said:
			
		

> provide a logical argument.



_Provide a logical argument? Science and nature. What christians have as proof to show that their belief is any good? Show me just one.   _


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I Love Jesus, and I'm sick of you fu-ks making fun of him or people who believe in him.........


WELL THEN FUCK YOU TO!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I AIN'T TOUCHING SHIT
> A GIRL THAT ONLY TAKES IT IN THE ASS?!!! NO FUCKING WAY.
> NASTY SKANK SHIT



If you cant beat them with a sound argument, at least call them a few names on that way out the door


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I AIN'T TOUCHING SHIT
> A GIRL THAT ONLY TAKES IT IN THE ASS?!!! NO FUCKING WAY.
> NASTY SKANK SHIT


   what? real intelligence has run wild with you tonight!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now THATS real mature, bringing in someones family!!!


IT'S IN RELATION TO HIM SAYING THAT IT'S HIS OWN CHOICE AND NOT BY ANYONE ELSE, THAT INCLUDES HIS PARENTS.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> As I've stated before... what do you gain by convincing someone that he isn't Christian? And what does he gain by giving in to your proposed theories on life?
> 
> You and I might know that when you die, you're going to rot away... as your life trickles out of your body you'll realize that its over, and that there is no eternity, not where you are concerned. And you'll realize that it sucks, that its not fair, that your whole life you just assumed you would have forever and that somehow eternity would be just like it is for you now. But its not. Death is ever looming on our horizon, perhaps old age, perhaps a lucky gun shot, or drunk driver... soon your life will be over. Do you think this realization is so much better than thinking that there is a God and hoping for some sort of future?
> 
> What pill would you take Vieope? I obviously have taken this pill... but its not for me to tell people which they should take. Nor is it for you. If you dont like what somebody is saying, then debate it with them. Don't freak out though, provide a logical argument. After all, thats what our pill was all about, wasn't it Neo?



JUST FIGHTING FIRE WITH FIRE I GUESS


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _A gain someone rational enough by my side. Isn´t that what education is for? _



That depends... which education? What if I want to study and irrational form of art? The goal of education is to learn, but that doesn't necessitate rationality.



> _Provide a logical argument? Science and nature. What christians have as proof to show that their belief is any good? Show me just one.   _



Okay, I'll provide a decent argument for Christianity if you can explain to me that exact process by which the Universe came to be what it is today. Including exactly what took place both BEFORE, and after the big bang please.

Then I'll give you an answer.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> what? real intelligence has run wild with you tonight!!!


And you are running wild with all the witnesses  
waking people up and shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> JUST FIGHTING FIRE WITH FIRE I GUESS


  Don't understand your logic, you have repeatedly cussed me out and I have said nothing even remotely close to that, so how is that fighting fire with fire?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> And you are running wild with all the witnesses
> waking people up and shit.


Like I said in the beginning of this thread, to each their own!!! I did not put you down, or cuss you out for your non-beliefs, and yet you repeatedly do that to me


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> If you cant beat them with a sound argument, at least call them a few names on that way out the door


you are not born believing, so they the one needing to explain themselves, but they fail miserably,all of them!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> JUST FIGHTING FIRE WITH FIRE I GUESS



There is no fire here... just the glacier of reasoning slowly grinding down the mountain side and forming walls in which to encompass our thoughts. 

If someone starts a fire up, dont start your own... just pour a little water on theirs


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> you are not born believing, so they the one needing to explain themselves, but they fail miserably,all of them!!!!!


Oh, and we can all see how you have been successful!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't understand your logic, you have repeatedly cussed me out and I have said nothing even remotely close to that, so how is that fighting fire with fire?


Fighting believe shit with non believe shit


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2005)

We do not know, and he most likely didn't. Different cultures paint him differently.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Fighting believe shit with non believe shit


now, now, your showing your superior Intelligence over me yet again!!! Why is there even a fight involved?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> That depends... which education? What if I want to study and irrational form of art? The goal of education is to learn, but that doesn't necessitate rationality.


_Let´s work this through metaphor.. you and a buddy are on a road trip and you know how to drive but your friend there thinks that driving is done while he eats ice cream, upside down, listening to Queen records and whiles turning around a magic arrow that only he sees it. Don´t you wanna teach him something? Just for compassion or for him to not create another crusade. _




> Okay, I'll provide a decent argument for Christianity if you can explain to me that exact process by which the Universe came to be what it is today. Including exactly what took place both BEFORE, and after the big bang please.
> 
> Then I'll give you an answer.


_That is the beauty of science, we are discovering yet but I bet that thousand of science books got a better grip of reality than the bible and other christians beliefs. Don´t you agree? Now, that you agree, tell me that one thing I asked, don´t avoid the question. _


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> There is no fire here... just the glacier of reasoning slowly grinding down the mountain side and forming walls in which to encompass our thoughts.
> 
> If someone starts a fire up, dont start your own... just pour a little water on theirs


Hey i'm just going to say this once now, justin, LAY OF THE FUCKING DRUGS.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> i BET YOUR FATHER AND MOTHER BELIEVE......


 My dad doesn't and my mom believes some thing I have never heard of.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> My dad doesn't and my mom believes some thing I have never heard of.


What is that Brother Michael?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey i'm just going to say this once now, justin, LAY OF THE FUCKING DRUGS.



Hey now, no reason to do into the drugs. After all, while you were in sand city, your friend Hank was telling everyone you were on a cycle. So if you're doing drugs, then who are you to judge?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> WELL THEN FUCK YOU TO!!!!!!


Say that to my dark father.......................bitch!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> My dad doesn't and my mom believes some thing I have never heard of.


So you just started to read and now already reading THE BOOK   


No but for real if you have a choice why would you need that shit man, are you that weak? you need him to help, you think he cares, all the shit in the world where is he, everybody praying but no sign of him, like this you will go down praying.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm out of here, good night to all, even unit!!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 24, 2005)

My my. How cheerfull are we here.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Sister Shae, hows it goin?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Hey now, no reason to do into the drugs. After all, while you were in sand city, your friend Hank was telling everyone you were on a cycle. So if you're doing drugs, then who are you to judge?


No No I mean


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What is that Brother Michael?


 Some thing about living multiple times to learn lifes lesons. I'm not completely sure what she believes, because she doesn't talk about it.I just know she believes in God and in sprits that comes back to life.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Some thing about living multiple times to learn lifes lesons. I'm not completely sure what she believes, because she doesn't talk about it.I just know she believes in God and in sprits that comes back to life.


Like I said before my Friend, to each their own!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Foreman I think he left


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Let´s work this through metaphor.. you and a buddy are on a road trip and you know how to drive but your friend there thinks that driving is done while he eats ice cream, upside down, listening to Queen records and whiles turning around a magic arrow that only he sees it. Don´t you wanna teach him something? Just for compassion or for him to not create another crusade. _



You speak as if you KNOW God doesn't exist. You may not believe in Him, but you have no proof He doesn't exist the same way we can't physically prove to your standards that He does exist.


----------



## Shae (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Shae, hows it goin?


Could of been better. Could of been worse. I have one more butt hole teacher to put up with.   

And its for a class I really need to graduate from culinary school. I'm waitressing the school's resturant this semester. So I am growing a set of balls this time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> So you just started to read and now already reading THE BOOK
> 
> 
> No but for real if you have a choice why would you need that shit man, are you that weak? you need him to help, you think he cares, all the shit in the world where is he, everybody praying but no sign of him, like this you will go down praying.


 I already told you I'm not christian. How does believing make you weak? What do you mean by weak? I bet you used to believe didn't you? What happened?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Could of been better. Could of been worse. I have one more butt hole teacher to put up with.
> 
> And its for a class I really need to graduate from culinary school. I'm waitressing the school's resturant this semester. *So I am growing a set of balls this time*.


You too, I guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> No No I mean



Well, no claims on that either. Its legal in your country, and not in mine  Thus there is most definitely a higher probability that you a great deal of access to that wise old weed 

Nah, I dont do drugs. Except for a bacardi cooler or two tonight.

Or maybe its this song from Natasha Bedingfield I've been listening to tonight called "These Words (I love you, I love you)", its kind of a Fugees feel to it. Anyways, kind of out of my usual music tastes, but pleasing to the ear none the less


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Could of been better. Could of been worse. I have one more butt hole teacher to put up with.
> 
> And its for a class I really need to graduate from culinary school. I'm waitressing the school's resturant this semester. So I am growing a set of balls this time.


Hang in there, it'll fall into place for you!!!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> You speak as if you KNOW God doesn't exist. You may not believe in Him, but you have no proof He doesn't exist the same way we can't physically prove to your standards that He does exist.


_Answer me this.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=569603&postcount=167_


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> You speak as if you KNOW God doesn't exist. You may not believe in Him, but you have no proof He doesn't exist the same way we can't physically prove to your standards that He does exist.


Just like the example, you can't see the wind, but you know its there!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

I need to go to bed, I have the first day of school tomorrow. I'll argue more tomorrow.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Some thing about living multiple times to learn lifes lesons. I'm not completely sure what she believes, because she doesn't talk about it.I just know she believes in God and in sprits that comes back to life.


How about asking her????!!!!!
she's your mother for god's sake(I heard he stopped drinking sake by the way  ) good also you should not be drinking and driving(all the believers) at the same time


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> TOP TEN SIGNS YOU'RE A CHRISTIAN​ 10- You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of your god.
> 
> 9- You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from lesser life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt
> 
> ...



*This is so true its almost as scary as it is funny!*


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I need to go to bed, I have the first day of school tomorrow. I'll argue more tomorrow.


Have a great day back my Friend!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not even going to say anything ass like, but if u look at the way history have played out since 0 A.D, u will notice that some shit is just meant to happen.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *This is so true its almost as scary as it is funny!*


_I just read it.  So true.  _


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hmmmm..where's Foreman


I was in school learning..............I hate that.
Now I can sit here and let my brain rot with all this ilk.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just like the example, you can't see the wind, but you know its there!!!


Well the wind is just moving air and you shout be able to feel it when you are standing on a very tall building and looking over the edge, then something grabs you and throws you over, now you tell me was that god or the wind you can "feel " them both.?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

_Where is Eggs with the answers? _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Ahh, Mordred... that was a fun fellow. The discussions have been going downhill since then I think 

Anyways...



> What Mordred is trying to explain in simple words is this:
> 
> Imagine if you have a closed black box.
> 
> ...



#1. Because you like apple. If you have to sit there thinking that there is a fruit in the box, you might as well believe it is one you like. Why contemplate a fruit that you don't like, if its never going to be revealed to you anyways? As such, in the end Christianity is a leap of faith. One must decide that they wish to follow it, and then given that they know that they do not have all the facts, they decide to do so. Most intelligent Christians I have spoken with would never say they have all the facts, or that there is no faith involved in what they do... that would be silly 

#2. On a side note, sadly this discussion is not as simple as that representation. There are some things that could be facts, there are questions upon questions, and who is to say that the box even exists, or the fruit inside?

 But if I had to choose a fruit, I think it'd be a mango


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I already told you I'm not christian. How does believing make you weak? What do you mean by weak? I bet you used to believe didn't you? What happened?


Weak as in you need his help, you think he needs yours????


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Ahh, Mordred... that was a fun fellow. The discussions have been going downhill since then I think
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...




Yeah man just blaze up again....................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

*You said UNIT...  Huh-huh, huh-huh...*


----------



## Arnold who? (Aug 24, 2005)

We know he had blond hair and green eyes because he's in my family tree. Damn we're sexy beast!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

_Bumper sticker of jesus I just found..  _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah man just blaze up again....................



Tsk Unit, just because I am capable of putting together both coherent sentences and thoughts, that does not in any way I have partaken in your whacky weed 

Though we could ask anybody here and see exactly who they believe argued more effectively 

I'd just as soon skip the green and have a nice glass of milk though.

Say, is the glass half empty or half fool


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

He would opt for the latter.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Ahh, Mordred... that was a fun fellow. The discussions have been going downhill since then I think
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...



_One thing is for sure Eggs, you are a closet christian. 

You don´t answer questions properly, you are self-righteous and you smile in order to show that you are calm and that your points make sense when they don´t. 

But I still like you. _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah, but I have to admit sometimes I wish I was a closet religious person. Hope is a warm blanket to wrap up in when its cold out. All I have is more ice to snuggle down with.

You asked a fruity question, and I gave you a fruity answer V...

I am self righteous, but you've told me that before!

And yeah, I do smile. But thats not really to make you believe I'm calm... its actually because I am smiling in real life. Well, most of the time.



I like you too ya know. Where have you been lately?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Tsk Unit, just because I am capable of putting together both coherent sentences and thoughts, that does not in any way I have partaken in your whacky weed *Is this a coherent sentence?*
> 
> Though we could ask anybody here and see exactly who they believe argued more effectively
> 
> ...


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _One thing is for sure Eggs, you are a closet christian. _


_
I'd actually call him secure in his beliefs. He may not agree with me, but he doesn't make his argument by ripping on my beliefs. It's a mutual respect._


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

btw, if you'd like me to apply what I said to Christianity and tear it away from the fruit analogy I can... I just thought it was fun, if its creating a language barrier though I'd be happy to change it.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I like you too ya know. Where have you been lately?




_
You go to hell now. 
Damn, religion debates piss me off so badly. It is even worst when an atheist starts making christians arguments. _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Your mom is coherent   

Umm, I think it was coherent... though the syntax might have been a bit strange.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Tsk Unit, just because I am capable of putting together both coherent sentences and thoughts, that does not in any way I have partaken in your whacky weed
> 
> Though we could ask anybody here and see exactly who they believe argued more effectively
> 
> ...


half fool


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> Damn, religion debates piss me off so badly. It is even worst when an atheist starts making christians arguments. _



let's string up min0


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Your mom is coherent
> 
> Umm, I think it was coherent  ... though the syntax might have been a bit strange.


Not


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I'd actually call him secure in his beliefs. He may not agree with me, but he doesn't make his argument by ripping on my beliefs. It's a mutual respect.


_I am not mocking your beliefs or any anyone christian beliefs. I really wont go out and preach that they are wrong. Unless they are friends and ask about what I think on the subject. _


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

Kinky aint we.

Aside from Unich this thread is moving along smoothly.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> You go to hell now.
> Damn, religion debates piss me off so badly. It is even worst when an atheist starts making christians arguments. _



If it makes you feel better, I argued for Islam earlier  Or at least for giving it respect.

You didn't answer my question though, what have you been up to? Just summer time stuff? 

Religious debates dont get me worked up all that much anymore. The main reason being, why should I care? I have nothing to lose in the argument because I believe what I believe and it makes logical sense to me. At that point when someone provides a more logical stand point, then I'll evaluate my own and see if its worth keeping... but if its not, I shouldnt be mad at that person, because I've grown through contact with them, and have refined my beliefs into something more accurate.

Or at least thats what I like to tell myself


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> half fool



That was my choice too


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am not mocking your beliefs or any anyone christian beliefs. I really wont go out and preach that they are wrong. Unless they are friends and ask about what I think on the subject. _


  

'night people


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not



Your Mom isn't coherent, or my sentence wasn't? Ah well, no ones perfect, and thats something I can live with


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2005)

night


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> You didn't answer my question though, what have you been up to? Just summer time stuff?


_Beach. It is not exactly summer but yeah I enjoyed. _


> Religious debates dont get me worked up all that much anymore. The main reason being, why should I care?


_I do get upset and I care, I am such a nice person. 

You should read Life of Pi, it is about an indian that believes in every religion. _


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> 'night people


_Good night busy. _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Beach. It is not exactly summer but yeah I enjoyed. _



I thought it was always summer in Brazil? 



> _I do get upset and I care, I am such a nice person.
> 
> You should read Life of Pi, it is about an indian that believes in every religion. _



Sounds like a new age belief. Which are fun and interesting, but personally I have a hard time with their credibility. For example, if the new age religion says that all religions are true... then what happens when religion A states that religion B is untrue? Is A true in stating that? Or is B true and A untrue? Or...? And that is the circle that they get stuck in. But I do believe that new age is a somewhat more socially friendly religion. It has many of the benefits and quite a bit less of the problems that come with most religions (and the animosity they have towards each other).

Anyways, hope you didn't find that too self righteous


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Night BL


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Was at the park the other day and my friend said some guy looked like Jesus Christ. He had long blonde hair and blue eyes. I asked her how does she know what features Jesus had. He lived over 2000 years ago! She did not have an answer. The ancient Greek historian Herodotus wrote that the people who lived during that time and in that part of the world were dark people. How do we know Jesus had long blonde hair and blue eyes? Just wondering.
> 1--He didn't
> 2--He did
> 3--We don't know for sure.
> ...


I always wonder why people ask this question In the countless pics of what people "think" Jesus Christ looked like I've never seen a single one with blond hair and blue eyes... Not that it matters whatsoever. I wonder if some German dude started this rumor...


----------



## Vieope (Aug 24, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I thought it was always summer in Brazil?



_Sort of, sometimes it gets cold.  _


> Sounds like a new age belief. Which are fun and interesting, but personally I have a hard time with their credibility. For example, if the new age religion says that all religions are true... then what happens when religion A states that religion B is untrue? Is A true in stating that? Or is B true and A untrue? Or...? And that is the circle that they get stuck in. But I do believe that new age is a somewhat more socially friendly religion. It has many of the benefits and quite a bit less of the problems that come with most religions (and the animosity they have towards each other).
> 
> Anyways, hope you didn't find that too self righteous



_ "Not that I condone fascism. Or any "isms". "Isms", in my opinion are not good. A person should not believe in an "ism". He should believe in himself. John Lennon said it on his first solo album. "I don't believe in Beatles, I just believe in me." A good point there. After all, he was the Walrus. "

Ferris Bueller _


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sort of, sometimes it gets cold.  _



Yeah, I know what you mean. I lived in the Fiji Islands when I was young. It got cold there sometimes too. Not that people from anywhere else would notice though.



> _ "Not that I condone fascism. Or any "isms". "Isms", in my opinion are not good. A person should not believe in an "ism". He should believe in himself. John Lennon said it on his first solo album. "I don't believe in Beatles, I just believe in me." A good point there. After all, he was the Walrus. "
> 
> Ferris Bueller _


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2005)

wow, i go and work out and when i get back it takes 15 min just to read the 200 posts since i left.  

Unit you never answered my question. why should feelings be discounted when it comes to someones beliefe system?  

and to answer your question. why would someone believe in God?  perhaps it is an innate natural desire that tells us life has a purpose and that there is something greater than ourselves out there.


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

I also find it funny how we are so different from other species.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I also find it funny how we are so different from other species.


We are exactly the same as many.....
now go to bed.....


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> We are exactly the same as many.....
> now go to bed.....


Name another species that posts on web forums?  Now go to hell!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Name another species that posts on web forums?  Now go to hell!


You......bitch


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You......bitch


YOU DIDNT ANSWER MY ????????? QUESTION! U PUSSYFART!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> YOU DIDNT ANSWER MY ????????? QUESTION! U PUSSYFART!


Yes I did.....................You are the other species.......cuz yo sure aint Human.


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I did.....................You are the other species.......cuz yo sure aint Human.


  I get a laugh everyday because of this site.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

You two are so mature...


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> You two are so mature...


Being mature is over rated.


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Being mature is over rated.


Hmmmm.........never throught about this.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Being mature is over rated.


lol... I agree Foreman. See it's possible...(that we agree)


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.........never throught about this.


You will someday when you grow up...  

I'm just playing with you fellas.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.........never throught about this.


You can think


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You can think


Yes. I also can kill!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Nah, but I have to admit sometimes I wish I was a closet religious person. Hope is a warm blanket to wrap up in when its cold out. All I have is more ice to snuggle down with.


Siddartha is nice to snuggle with he doesn't like to talk too much


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes. I also can kill!


easy there killer.  Take off the Power Ranger suit and Step away from the super soaker and no one gets hurt.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2005)

We don't know what he looked like.


BTW, pictures of Him are 1) foolish b/c we don't know what he looked like and 2) a violation of the 2nd Commandment.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, and not to be anal, but if He was born around year ZERO and lived to be in his early thirties, he lived just UNDER 2000 years ago.

(just trying to get to my 3000 post  )


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2005)

In Islam we don't have pictures of any of the prophets.  All we have are a few stories that describe Mohammed physically.
 It makes religious movies interesting.. The prophets are non existant and the stories are told through the supporting cast.  Ever see "The Message" with Antony Quin?




			
				Pepper said:
			
		

> We don't know what he looked like.
> 
> 
> BTW, pictures of Him are 1) foolish b/c we don't know what he looked like and 2) a violation of the 2nd Commandment.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> wow, i go and work out and when i get back it takes 15 min just to read the 200 posts since i left.
> 
> Unit you never answered my question. why should feelings be discounted when it comes to someones beliefe system?
> 
> and to answer your question. why would someone believe in God?  perhaps it is an innate natural desire that tells us life has a purpose and that there is something greater than ourselves out there.


Well dear bible-pusher/door-basher, because it's just not those feelings that you should look at but the rational thoughts about this shit.
Then you will see that most of the shit is not even possible and that there is a better chance that the old man that joins us at Christmas time is real, and the motherfucking easter bunny too!

And the reason you gave? Perhaps?! PER FUCKING HAPS?!!!!!
THAT'S THE REASON FOR YOU TO BELIEVE?!!!! SOMETHING THAT MIGHT BE TRUE BUT PERHAPS NOT?!!!!
ARE YOU FUCKING RETARDED?!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Offensive, rude and unnecessary.........but it works for me


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Offensive, rude and unnecessary.........but it works for me


I WAS THINKING THE SAME ABOUT YOUR MOTHER!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I WAS THINKING THE SAME ABOUT YOUR MOTHER!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well dear bible-pusher/door-basher, because it's just not those feelings that you should look at but the rational thoughts about this shit.
> Then you will see that most of the shit is not even possible and that there is a better chance that the old man that joins us at Christmas time is real, and the motherfucking easter bunny too!
> 
> And the reason you gave? Perhaps?! PER FUCKING HAPS?!!!!!
> ...


Are you 12 years old?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Are you 12 years old?


13.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> 13.


I think he would have an easier time explaining Christianity to a cow.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

Well if YOU do not understand it now then mabey you should ask him


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

is this thread worth the read or is it lame? anyone?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 25, 2005)

we not here to argue about his facial features, we're here to convert athiests into believers!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

fuck Kanye West And His Mother!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

HEY  WAIT THAT COULD BE JESUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HEY  WAIT THAT COULD BE JESUS!!!!!!!!




Nicely said.  Now go lay down.  You're diddling on the carpet.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> because of all the DNA evidence...  Uh-duUUUuh -



hrmm no!

what DNA evidence? none was ever found from Jesus.
and even if someone said they found some the church would condone it becuase Christianity is built on lies.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Nicely said.  Now go lay down.  You're diddling on the carpet.


Why would you sa........ ohh wait man take foremans sack of your face.......
now you can see


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> hrmm no!
> 
> what DNA evidence? none was ever found from Jesus.
> and even if someone said they found some the church would condone it becuase Christianity is built on lies.




Now, that is a statement that one had better have done a significant amount of research to be able to make.  We are all aware of the transgressions of the "Church," and all the recent allegations of pedophelia.  The Catholic Church and Christianity, though part and parcel with one another, are not synonomous.  Be careful when making such a statement.  The Church is also the preserving entity of knowledge during the Dark Ages, pre-Italian Reniassance.  Yes, Christianity has its share of fallibility and human materialism.  That does not mean that all who are Christian share the same quality.  This does not mean that there are not Christians who are rational, logical, free-thinking and objective.  I uderstand that there is lack of empirical proof of the existance of a supreme deity.  So what?  A bodybuilding forum is hardly the place that I suspected I would encounter this sort of topic. 
   I understand what you are implying by making such a statement, and I am not ragging on you... I just want to know that someone who says such a thing is not repeating what they have heard someone else say out of context.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Why would you sa........ ohh wait man take foremans sack of your face.......
> now you can see




Man, I really don't want to argue with you. I think you misunderstand me, I'm just playing around.  I apologize, genuinely, for saying stupid things to you.  I only objected to you throwing tantrums and swearing.   Dude, I bet I could learn things from you, things I could be doing in the gym to improve my workouts.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 25, 2005)

Suburb of chicago? which one legion?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesus fucking christ, Jesus is a chameleon in Mexico he looks more Mexican, in Germany he looks more German you have to think that when the first images of Jesus were done in the image of whomever was portraying it and they really didn't know if their were or weren't European looking people in Jeruselam or anywhere in that area at the time.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Man, I really don't want to argue with you. I think you misunderstand me, I'm just playing around.  I apologize, genuinely, for saying stupid things to you.  I only objected to you throwing tantrums and swearing.   Dude, I bet I could learn things from you, things I could be doing in the gym to improve my workouts.


YOU THINK I MISUNDERSTOOD YOU?!!!

I THINK THAT YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE AND THAT YOU SUCK ASS ON A REGULAR BASIS.
IF YOU MOTHERFUCKING DON'T WANT TO MOTHERFUCKING ARGUE, THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YOU THINK I MISUNDERSTOOD YOU?!!!
> 
> I THINK THAT YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE AND THAT YOU SUCK ASS ON A REGULAR BASIS.
> IF YOU MOTHERFUCKING DON'T WANT TO MOTHERFUCKING ARGUE, THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP!


class act


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YOU THINK I MISUNDERSTOOD YOU?!!!
> 
> I THINK THAT YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE AND THAT YOU SUCK ASS ON A REGULAR BASIS.
> IF YOU MOTHERFUCKING DON'T WANT TO MOTHERFUCKING ARGUE, THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP!




Not a regular basis, just when I'm feeling saucy.   Calm down.  You're gonna shit yourself again.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> class act








LEGION IS 






GAY!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Not a regular basis, just when I'm feeling saucy.   Calm down.  You're gonna shit yourself again.


YOU MUST FEEL SAUCY A LOT, IF YOU LOOK AT YOUR FACE  
SHIT MYSELF? NO MAN AFTER LAST NIGHT WHEN I TOOK A DUMP ON YOUR SISTER HER FACE I'M ALL OUT OF SHIT. SHE ATE A LOT


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YOU MUST FEEL SAUCY A LOT, IF YOU LOOK AT YOUR FACE
> SHIT MYSELF? NO MAN AFTER LAST NIGHT WHEN I TOOK A DUMP ON YOUR SISTER HER FACE I'M ALL OUT OF SHIT. SHE ATE A LOT




Alright bro.  Let it go. You did not shit on my sister.  My brother, however, has been asking why you don't call anymore.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Alright bro.  Let it go. You did not shit on my sister.  My brother, however, has been asking why you don't call anymore.


IT WAS YOUR SISTER!! BITCH I TOOK SOME PIC'S


 LEGION HIS SISTER EATING CRAP ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> IT WAS YOUR SISTER!! BITCH I TOOK SOME PIC'S
> 
> 
> LEGION HIS SISTER EATING CRAP ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!




Well done.      But i thought we were talking about Jesus?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> IT WAS YOUR SISTER!! BITCH I TOOK SOME PIC'S
> 
> 
> LEGION HIS SISTER EATING CRAP ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!



And seeing as to how my sister is 13, that makes you a pedophile, which is not suprising.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

No That Would Still Mean That She Is Eating Crap All Night, Bitch!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

I see the "Little Unit" is still acting intelligent!!! Why are you so quick to curse at people and talk bad about their family members? Thats real mature!!! Please do us ALL a favor, and just quit posting, your an idiot with absolutly no common sense!!! I will turn the other cheek only because you are not worth my time or comments!!! If you would grow up and talk sensibly, then maybe others on this board would listen to what you had to say instead of rambling on like a 11 year old who just learned how to cuss and is trying to feel like they are impressive. Well believe me, no one here is impressed, in fact I am thouroghly convinced you are a moron!!! GODspeed your common sense, if not then may you have a nice life, far, FAR away from me!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 25, 2005)

How did Jesus look? Probably like the Jews in Israel today.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> How did Jesus look? Probably like the Jews in Israel today.


I would tend to agree with you!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I see the "Little Unit" is still acting intelligent!!! Why are you so quick to curse at people and talk bad about their family members? Thats real mature!!! Please do us ALL a favor, and just quit posting, your an idiot with absolutly no common sense!!! I will turn the other cheek only because you are not worth my time or comments!!! If you would grow up and talk sensibly, then maybe others on this board would listen to what you had to say instead of rambling on like a 11 year old who just learned how to cuss and is trying to feel like they are impressive. Well believe me, no one here is impressed, in fact I am thouroghly convinced you are a moron!!! GODspeed your common sense, if not then may you have a nice life, far, FAR away from me!!!


WELL NOW I COULD TALK ABOUT YOUR STUPID ASS AND THE WAY HOW YOU SUCK DICK AND AS LONG AS YOU KEEP DEFENDING THIS JESUS CRAP YOU MAKE IT LOOK WORSE AND WORSE, IS THAT WAT YOU WANT? TO LOSE BELIEVERS BECAUSE OF YOU?!! WELL THE LORD IS GONNA LIKE THAT, HEY YOU MIGHT JUST CAUSED YOURSELF TO BE THROWN OUT OF HEAVEN   WELL THERE GOES YOUR DAY.
AND THEN I AM AN IDIOT!! HAHAHA AND IS THAT A NICE WAY TO TALK TO "NORMAL" PEOPLE  THAT DO NOT USE DRUGS?! 
AND OTHERS HERE WOULD LISTEN TO WHAT I HAVE TO SAY?
SO FUCKING WHAT?!!!! YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT I CAN NOW CONVINCE YOU THAT GOD IS FAKE AND JESUS IS NOT REAL?!! WELL SO MUCH FOR DEDICATION, NO I DON'T EVEN RESPECT YOU ANY MORE


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

I have no idea where your stupidity is even coming from!!! Tell you what, how about we just part ways, since I can't help YOU fix "STUPID"!!! As far as your remarks about me sexually, You have no idea ANYTHING about me, so I have come to the conclusion, it's your OWN feelings and practices coming out!!! Have a nice life, like I said, FAR,FAR away!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to put this complete waste of life on Ignore, so I do not have to waste my time with this pathetic peice of trash!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

AHHHHHHHH, never mind, figured it out!!! Life is great without idiots like that in it!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 25, 2005)

For all u non-believers when u die all I have to say is............SUSPECT THE UNSUSPECTED!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 25, 2005)

expect the unexpected is what you meant! may just have been a little error on god hands part, understandable after a long day!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> expect the unexpected is what you meant! may just have been a little error on god hands part, understandable after a long day!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I have no idea where your stupidity is even coming from!!!


Adam and Eve, if I must believe you  

Oh and this is where you post the message that you get instead of being able to read my message.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> For all u non-believers when u die all I have to say is............SUSPECT THE UNSUSPECTED!


I thought you were the suspect!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well dear bible-pusher/door-basher, because it's just not those feelings that you should look at but the rational thoughts about this shit.
> Then you will see that most of the shit is not even possible and that there is a better chance that the old man that joins us at Christmas time is real, and the motherfucking easter bunny too!
> 
> And the reason you gave? Perhaps?! PER FUCKING HAPS?!!!!!
> ...


feelings as well as rational all point to there being a God.

and when i said perhaps i was giving an example, of why someone might believe in God. (that was your question, wasnt it?) i did not say it was my reasons, just a reason.   my reasons are much too simplistic for your brilliant, overdeveloped brain to possibly comprehend. i wouldnt expect one as enlightened and obviously intelligent as yourself to contemplate the importance of something as grand as the mysteries of the universe, when your intellect could much better be utilized thinking up new and creative mono-sylabic word combinations involving your sister and a baby goat.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 25, 2005)

Everybody still trying to argue with Unit?

Better to slam your dick in a door, because you'll find much more sense in that 

Anyways, good to see another thread on religion go awry. Perhaps there should be an "elite" forum where people are free to discuss what they want. That would perhaps keep the discussion a tad more intelligent, and definitely more to the point.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.



			
				Eggs said:
			
		

> Anyways, good to see another thread on religion go awry. Perhaps there should be an "elite" forum where people are free to discuss what they want. That would perhaps keep the discussion a tad more intelligent, and definitely more to the point.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How do we know Jesus had long blonde hair and blue eyes?



Because _I_ have long blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Because _I_ have long blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Everybody still trying to argue with Unit?
> 
> Better to slam your dick in a door, because you'll find much more sense in that
> 
> Anyways, good to see another thread on religion go awry. Perhaps there should be an "elite" forum where people are free to discuss what they want. That would perhaps keep the discussion a tad more intelligent, and definitely more to the point.


Tell me about, it was a slow night so I figured lets talk about something I found interesting..oh well.
 I really am more into sports but no one really talks sports here.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> For all u non-believers when u die all I have to say is............SUSPECT THE UNSUSPECTED!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Everybody still trying to argue with Unit?
> 
> Better to slam your dick in a door, because you'll find much more sense in that
> 
> Anyways, good to see another thread on religion go awry. Perhaps there should be an "elite" forum where people are free to discuss what they want. That would perhaps keep the discussion a tad more intelligent, and definitely more to the point.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> feelings as well as rational all point to there being a God.
> 
> and when i said perhaps i was giving an example, of why someone might believe in God. (that was your question, wasnt it?) i did not say it was my reasons, just a reason.   my reasons are much too simplistic for your brilliant, overdeveloped brain to possibly comprehend. i wouldnt expect one as enlightened and obviously intelligent as yourself to contemplate the importance of something as grand as the mysteries of the universe, when your intellect could much better be utilized thinking up new and creative mono-sylabic word combinations involving your sister and a baby goat.


Ok then now once and for all, How about posting the reasons?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Why do you guys argue with an ass-hat like TheUnit?

He is an immature punk with nothing to offer. Igore him and he will go back to www.bbs.fuckedcompany.com.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Everybody still trying to argue with Unit?
> 
> Better to slam your dick in a door, because you'll find much more sense in that
> 
> Anyways, good to see another thread on religion go awry. Perhaps there should be an "elite" forum where people are free to discuss what they want. That would perhaps keep the discussion a tad more intelligent, and definitely more to the point.


You can't discuss anything anymore here without the idiots showing up and trolling.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> You can't discuss anything anymore here without the idiots showing up and trolling.




... wait.. you're,  you're not referring to me, right?


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think he means the "TheUNITXXL"



			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> ... wait.. you're,  you're not referring to me, right?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> I think he means the "TheUNITXXL"




Just as long as he wasn't referring to Jesus.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 26, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> ... wait.. you're,  you're not referring to me, right?



Of course he was. 

If you can't post anything intelligent and well thought out then please don't post anything at all.   

You're this close *holding two fingers really close together* to getting put on my ignore list buddy!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Of course he was.
> 
> If you can't post anything intelligent and well thought out then please don't post anything at all.
> 
> You're this close *holding two fingers really close together* to getting put on my ignore list buddy!




Me dum.  Me sorry.  Me no think wen me say stuff.  sorry.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Why do you guys argue with an ass-hat like TheUnit?
> 
> He is an immature punk with nothing to offer. Igore him and he will go back to www.bbs.fuckedcompany.com.


Now don't diss your own homepage  
And how do you know that site? you doing shit on the side?!  
YOU SNITCHING???!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## largepkg (Aug 26, 2005)

View Post  Today, 12:17 PM  
Remove user from ignore listTHEUNIT(XXL)  
This message is hidden because THEUNIT(XXL) is on your ignore list.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey no midgets here man!


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey no midgets here man!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I thought he was dark complected with dark hair!!!


Yurp!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




Haha then Your saying it's Me that's gay?! that's you 243.521.721 post with that little bastard, now what's going on here?!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Haha then Your saying it's Me that's gay?! that's you 243.521.721 post with that little bastard, now what's going on here?!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

Coppers on your "ass" again!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Ok now just take your car and call your bitch 19inch and you off


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ok now just take your car and call your bitch 19inch and you off


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2005)

this might could be the dumbest display of stupidity ive seen recently. keep it up you 2 this is some funny shit, i want to see who gives up first. my money is on foreman, not because he is a quitter, but because i think he is smarter than unit


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> this might could be the dumbest display of stupidity ive seen recently. keep it up you 2 this is some funny shit, i want to see who gives up first. my money is on foreman, not because he is a quitter, but because i think he is smarter than unit


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


i hope thats not a self portrait. talk to mino i think it swings that way


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> i hope thats not a self portrait. talk to mino i think *it * swings that way


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

With Foreman it won't be considered rape.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2005)

hey mino if i reffer to you in a post should i use he or she. which do you prefer, or does it matter


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> With Foreman it won't be considered rape.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> hey mino if i reffer to you in a post should i use he or she. which do you prefer, or does it matter


It doesn't matter..............good try though.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter..............good try though.


----------



## god hand (Jul 22, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Name another species that posts on web forums?  Now go to hell!


         Fuck that was funny as hell!

THEUNITXXL was one hellva character................


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 23, 2006)

who the fuck cares


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 23, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Fuck that was funny as hell!
> 
> THEUNITXXL was one hellva character................


----------



## god hand (Jul 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> who the fuck cares


You know you do


----------



## god hand (Jul 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


THEUNIT was a better fuckin character than you that's for sure


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> THEUNIT was a better fuckin character than you that's for sure


 
Most of the characters here at IM are pretty unique, there is only one Unit and it should be that way.


----------



## god hand (Jul 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Most of the characters here at IM are pretty unique, there is only one Unit and it should be that way.


He's one of the best characters we had. He didnt sit up and post pzowned! true story lawl man down and all that other  shit


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> He's one of the best characters we had. He didnt sit up and post pzowned! true story lawl man down and all that other  shit


 
He was a bit raw at the beginning.


----------

